# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Προσθηκη φιλων

## melagio80

Μια ερωτησουλα!
Οταν εμεις κανουμε φιλο καποιο μελος,τοτε πηγαινει ειδοποιηση σε εκεινον? :roll:

----------


## Evie

Για την ώρα δεν πηγαίνει, η προσθήκη κάποιου ως φίλο είναι καθαρά για δική σου διευκόλυνση (πχ για γρήγορη πρόσβαση). 
Είναι όμως εύκολο να γίνεται, αν ενδιαφέρεστε ενημερώστε με εδώ.

----------


## Niva2gr

Ενδιαφερόμαστε!
Γιατί θέλουμε να ξέρουμε ποιοί μας θεωρούν "φίλους"!
Σωστά παιδιά;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σωστάαααααα :twisted:

----------


## Windsa

Σωστάαααααα  :Big Grin:

----------


## Evie

OK θα γίνει εντός της εβδομάδας και θα σας ενημερώσουμε σχετικά.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάθε μέρα διαθέσιμη για τεχνικές αλλαγές (αν και πολύ θα το ήθελα)...ωστόσο να ξέρετε πως διαβάζω και λαμβάνω υπόψιν γενικά όλες τις προτάσεις σας. 

Και πού είστε ακόμη...έχουμε πολλές ιδέες στο μυαλό μας! Αλλά τις μισές σας τις κρατάμε για έκπληξη.

----------


## δημητρης

Έχω μια απορία ,
Εάν δεν με κάνετε φίλο σας , θα είμαι εχθρός , η ένας απλός επισκέπτης  .

Μήπως ζητάμε πολλά από τους διαχειριστές αυτού του φόρουμ ?

Μήπως πρέπει να σταθούμε μαζί τους σε αυτή την ενέργεια (δημιουργίας) , χωρίς να ζητάμε πολλά ?  και με ότι μπορεί ο κάθε ένας από εμάς να βοηθάμε στην καλή και εύκολη λειτουργία αυτού του χώρου ?

----------


## Niva2gr

Δημήτρη, σε αυτή τη φάση το σύστημα φίλων βοηθάει μόνο στην αποστολή ομαδικών προσωπικών μηνυμάτων στους "φίλους" μας. Δεν έχει κάποια άλλη σημασία.

Επίσης ζητάμε την άποψη και τις προτάσεις των μελών επειδή θέλουμε και εμείς να είναι η κοινότητα όσο πιο λειτουργική γίνεται. Όταν κρίνουμε οτι έχουμε βελτιωθεί αρκετά η ενότητα των προτάσεων θα κλείσει.

Προς το παρόν θέλουμε τη βοήθεια όλων. Το μόνο που ζητάμε είναι υπομονή, και να μην βιάζεστε.

----------

